# The one tool...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hats that one tool you have too many of. Now I'm a firm believer that you can never have too many tools... But I just cleaned out a tool bag I used to lug around and I had 3 mini channel locks, 5 420 channels and 2 ode the 440s (?) I forget the number on those. 

So for 4 months I was carrying all those channel locks...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

5/16" and 1/4" nut drivers. I can never find them where I left them, then I need to go buy another, only to find the the ones I misplaced after already using the new ones. Then I do it all over again. So far what's been working is leaving multiple sets scattered around different bins in my trailer and truck tool box and center console and back pocket of seat cover.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i always check for the 5/16 at sears on clearance. i must have 10 of them, now if i could only find one......:yes:


----------



## MattZone (Mar 28, 2014)

Channelocks for me too... I always seem to grab an unneeded "fresh" pair when I am at the home center...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

30 used recip blades.

0 new recip blades.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> 30 used recip blades. 0 new recip blades.


Yeah, I have that issue too. Or about 45 pencils under an inch long .... But I can never find a new one.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Way too many Screwdrivers used as wood chisels...


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

A million flat screwdrivers all chipped, none in good shape


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> A million flat screwdrivers all chipped, none in good shape


If u chipped my screwdrivers, you wouldn't like where I put in you..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't even have a screwdriver on my bag right now.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

If you don't have a flathead screwdriver for a chisel, just put a flathead bit in your cordless drill and hammer the backside, works great

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Tubbing cutters missing parts or with frozen wheels caused by people who don't take care of their tools.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Utility knives.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Probably Pex cutters. I'll go from having 8 of them in my truck or tool bag to none. Or used speedbore bits, my new set always walks away and I'm left with the old dull ones. The sparkys are the worst at my company but god forbid I touch their new stuff.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Allan wrenches ,,, really do I need 812lbs of them in my Veto bag ??


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Kimpex pliers can't stop myself. I swear I have two pair in every vehicle I own!


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Oddly enough for me caulking guns i currently have 5 in my work van 1 in my car and 3 in the house all with one more squeeze left in the tube on them for a while there i could never find one. Lol


----------

